# informe de seguimiento final



## Aylah

Salut a tous.

Comment on peut traduire "informe de seguimiento final":

"rapport de suivi final" marche??

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ayla,

Du moment que la Commission européenne emploie l'expression dans ses textes, je crois que tu peux te sentir rassurée. Ça marche! 

http://ec.europa.eu/culture/eac/ecocs/jury/monitoring_fr.html

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Inka0

Nueva pregunta​
Buenos días,
No entiendo el significado de la frase siguiente (clausula de un contrato para publicar unos datos):
"la primera parte habrá de solicitar la conformidad de la otra parte mediante carta certificada dirigida al responsable de la misma en el seguimiento del Contrato"
traducción:
"la première partie devra demander l’accord de l’autre par lettre recommandée adressée au responsable de celle-ci ¿dans le suivi du contrat?"
À l'aide!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

"Suivi" es una traducción válida:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=375961

Me resulta raro*:  "la première partie .. l'autre"*. 
Suele ser: "la première et la seconde" o  "l'une ...et l'autre".


----------



## Inka0

Gracias Tina, pero mi duda es sobre "el seguimiento del contrato". Puedes ayudarme?


----------



## chlapec

Pour moi, ça serait correct, dans le sens de: "*selon ce qui est stipulé"* dans le contrat


----------



## Tina.Irun

¡No he debido explicarme bien!

"suivi" me parece válido (ver mi post anterior).


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "*selon ce qui est stipulé"*


 
Pour moi, il y a une différence entre "suivi" et "ce qui est stipulé".
L'un signifie l'évolution du contrat dans le temps et l'autre le continu 
du contrat.


----------



## Inka0

Muchas gracias Tina y Chlapec. Me quedaré con "suivi".
Petons ("besos" en catalán)


----------



## volonte2

Nueva pregunta​
en el CV que traduzco hay esta frase 
Seguimiento del desarrollo informático

y no estoy segura en mi traducción:

suivi du développement informatique


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Cela semble tout à fait correct pourtant... 
Peut-être qu'un peu plus de contexte permettrait de vérifier si c'est bien ça, mais a priori je ne vois rien à ajouter !


----------



## volonte2

il n'y a plus de contexte

merci beacoup


----------



## WhiteWords

Nueva pregunta​
HOla, 

Segun WR, la palabra 'seguimiento' quiere decir 'suivi' pero, en este caso, puede ser posible que signifique 'suite' (continuacion)?

Es que tengo dudas porque la construccion es asi :
seguimiento *al* proceso de evaluación 
y no:
seguimiento *del* proceso de evaluación 

que os parece?

mas contexto: Revisión de la información, *seguimiento *al proceso de evaluación para ir marcando lo previsto y presupuestado

gracias,
WW


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Creo que se trata simplemente de un texto mal redactado en español. Debería decir _seguimiento *del* proceso de evaluación._


----------



## WhiteWords

Gracias por tu ayuda MarieSuzanne!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No hay de qué.


----------



## Picola23

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola, necesito ayuda para traducir esta frase:

Seguimiento de su empresa en los principales medios de comunicación escrita

Creo que sería correcto gramaticalmente decir: 

Suivi de votre entreprise dans les principaux moyens de communication écrite

Pero, ¿se entiende realmente el sentido?  ¡Gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Picola23 said:


> Hola, necesito ayuda para traducir esta frase: Seguimiento de su empresa en los principales medios de comunicación escrita.Creo que sería correcto gramaticalmente decir:
> "Suivi de votre entreprise dans les principaux moyens de communication écrite". Pero, ¿se entiende realmente el sentido? ¡Gracias!


Hola:
"Suivi" es válido y "moyens de communication écrite" es correcto. También se habla de "médias" pero es más general.


----------



## Helenpeich

Intento traducir:

"Dar seguimiento a las acciones comerciales".

¿Alguien me puede ayudar?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Zala *1

Yo diría simplemente: "un suivi des actions commerciales"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Helenpeich said:


> Intento traducir:
> 
> "Dar seguimiento a las acciones comerciales".
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
> 
> Gracias y saludos



Dar segimiento: *faire le suivi*

El resto, literal.


----------



## Helenpeich

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## rotxee

Comment pourrait-on dire "dar seguimiento" en français???

Ici je vous laisse le contexte en espagnol:

_Mi labor fue la de prospectar clientes, darles seguimiento hasta el momento de publicación así como asistir en la edición de portada, modelos, locación, vestuario, verificación de diseño y administración de cuentas. 

_
Merci beaucoup d'avance!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Se suele traducir por "faire le suivi" - ver el punto III - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/suivi

Existe este hilo sobre el mismo tema :*** Gracias, Tina, he unido los hilos


----------

